# mucus on stool Please help!!



## Jack_Shepherd (May 20, 2009)

Jack, my lab/shepherd has been having digestion problems for about a month now. I 
have taken him too two different vets and they both have just given him metronidazole 
and told him to go on a bland diet. 

So twards the begging of the month jack had terrible diarrhea to the point that night I was letting him out every 15 minutes. I took him to the vet the next day and they said he had a lot of the bad bacteria in his stomach. They gave him metronidazole and liquids and said to take a stool sample. After about a week his poop started to form and we switched his diet to Blue from sience diet. I heard a lot of good things about it so I mixed his food for a little bit and notice a little bit of lose stool but nothing crazy. About 3 days later everything was fine stool was formed. started taking him back on walks and to the dog park. 

Well again about 3 days later same problem with terrible diarrhea all night so I started him on chicken and rice again. This time his stool had a thick film/mucus all over it along with being a light brown color. After a week of the chicken and rice we started putting him back on blue and it started up again so we took him to the vet (another vet) with the stool sample in which they said no news is good news after the visit. again they gave him metronidazole along with a D-wormer. 

So another week of chicken and rice he started forming and we figgured it was the blue ( he is allergic to curtin stuff in foods ) we weened him back onto science diet. so now it's present and his stool was looking ok last night but this morning same issue with the mucus and A LOT of light stool, like his body isn't ingesting any of it. It's not diarrhea but its a soft formed poop

Has anyone had this issue before or any vets on here have any idea what it might be? these 500 dallar vet bills are killing me and nothing is getting done. Please help.

Thanks

Greg

Edit: he is still very playful, doesn't mope around or cry. He doesn't pound water down or rub his butt on the ground.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

As long as your vet has cleared of any major health issues then consider starting adding probiotics to the food. Our yougest dog has chronic colitis and daily probiotics work wonders for him. Another thing we started using, with incredible success, for flares (he recently had a bad reaction to rabies vaccine) is Fast Balance GI - you can get it from various websites (I get from a local dog boutique).


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

This sounds very close to what one of my dogs had this summer. Took the dog to vet with exactly the same thing your dog has,stool test was neg , vet gave safeguard for five days to catch anything that did not show up. Well , it did not help and a few days later we were back to the same thing. I fasted the dog and then started on chic and rice and stool firmed up. Still would have the mucus from time to time so we went to a different vet. This vet found nothing in the stool , but said it sounded like giardia and gave us metronidazole for five days. After all this and now we are close ten weeks total and from time to time I would see light red spots (Blood) in mucus on stool. After much reading and talking to a couple of breeders it started looking like the most likely thing would be coccidia. Breeder said treat with Albon or generic (sulfadimethoxine) for twentyone days or seven days after the stool clears up. The dose is based on dog weight. I also gave plain yogurt every day to help. Well , twentyfour days later we are all clear. The signs of coccidia will often not show up in every stool. 
Please post if more info is needed.
oldhounddog


----------



## devchdm (Mar 6, 2010)

My dog had mucoul covered stool while on Eukanuba. I researched dog food a bit and moved him to Natural Balance LID (Limited Ingredient Diet). Totally cleared up.


----------



## ferrin (Dec 2, 2010)

why are you switching between foods? it seems the science diet doesn't work for him, why not keep him on natural foods, like chicken and rice? and yogurt does tend to be helpful for GI problems, i've heard.


----------

